# securing a job before landing



## bones7655 (May 22, 2013)

I will be coming over with my wife and 2 young children in November 2014. The Visa will be granted due to my wife being a mental health nurse and therefore qualify on points system. I have previously lived in oz for a year on a holiday working visa so i already have a feel for the place and won't need time to settle in, unlike my wife and kids.
My plan is to work straight away just to bring some money in to give the others a bit of time to adjust before they start work/school.
My question is really what i can do or companies i can contact to try and get work asap. We with be moving to brisbane (probably Cleveland or Wellington point) and i am willing to work in any field but i currently work for the environment agency maintaining rivers and flood defences. I have tickets for tracked and wheeled excavators, and come from a construction background with site management history.

Sorry if this is an information over load but it seems people on this site can be very knowledgeable and helpful. So any advice would be very welcome.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

bones7655 said:


> I will be coming over with my wife and 2 young children in November 2014. The Visa will be granted due to my wife being a mental health nurse and therefore qualify on points system. I have previously lived in oz for a year on a holiday working visa so i already have a feel for the place and won't need time to settle in, unlike my wife and kids.
> My plan is to work straight away just to bring some money in to give the others a bit of time to adjust before they start work/school.
> My question is really what i can do or companies i can contact to try and get work asap. We with be moving to brisbane (probably Cleveland or Wellington point) and i am willing to work in any field but i currently work for the environment agency maintaining rivers and flood defences. I have tickets for tracked and wheeled excavators, and come from a construction background with site management history.
> Sorry if this is an information over load but it seems people on this site can be very knowledgeable and helpful. So any advice would be very welcome.


My suggestion is to contact the local excavation companies nearest where you plan to live.
Google "Yellow Pages" and look for listings in your area.

You have a year to sort your licences and permits before you arrive....an interested company could advise you what you needed to do.....

You will need specific licences and permits before you can work in construction or building work.

Once you have these and you show you can do the work then you will have no problems.

Good luck.....


----------

